# 잠도 안 자고 영어 공부 하고 있어요



## youkkai

The translation I got from this phrase was "I’m even trying to stay awake and I’m studying English" but the specific meaning of the words was impossible to understand. May someone help me? thanks


----------



## mymusic12345

I am studying English without sleeping.


----------



## soleilcouchant

The english translation you have for that Korean sentence, for me, sounds a bit... 'made of too much unnecessary words.'
I'd come up with this one instead, cutting it short to make it clear; "I'm studying English even without sleep"

Each words in this sentence(잠도 안 자고 영어 공부 하고 있어요) falls for these English words below ;
1) 잠 = sleep
2) 도 = even
3) 안 자고 = without sleep/ not sleeping (자다 = to sleep / *자고 = connective form of 자다)
4) 영어 = English
5) 공부 = study
6) 하고있어요 = I am doing(here; I am studying)

Hope this helped


----------



## mymusic12345

soleilcouchant said:


> The english translation you have for that Korean sentence, for me, sounds a bit... 'made of too much unnecessary words.'
> I'd come up with this one instead, cutting it short to make it clear; "I'm studying English even without sleep"
> 
> Each words in this sentence(잠도 안 자고 영어 공부 하고 있어요) falls for these English words below ;
> 1) 잠 = sleep
> 2) 도 = even
> 3) 안 자고 = without sleep/ not sleeping (자다 = to sleep / *자고 = connective form of 자다)
> 4) 영어 = English
> 5) 공부 = study
> 6) 하고있어요 = I am doing(here; I am studying)
> 
> Hope this helped


I don't understand what you are trying to say.  So what is your final sentence?


----------



## soleilcouchant

mymusic12345 said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to say.  So what is your final sentence?


Excuse me, you  should better go read the author's question again. You have totally missed the author's point in his question and yet you have posted replies which are all non-relative.


----------



## cherine

Soleilcouchant, you don't need to feel offended, mymusic12345 could have simply missed your translation while skimming your post.


mymusic12345 said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to say.  So what is your final sentence?


Her sentence was in the first part of her post:


soleilcouchant said:


> "I'm studying English even without sleep"


She then gave a detailed explanation of each element of the sentence, which I personally find very helpful and useful to learners.


----------



## mymusic12345

cherine said:


> Soleilcouchant, you don't need to feel offended, mymusic12345 could have simply missed your translation while skimming your post.
> 
> Her sentence was in the first part of her post:
> 
> She then gave a detailed explanation of each element of the sentence, which I personally find very helpful and useful to learners.


I


----------



## mymusic12345

Sorry,  you are right I did not see the first post. When I say  'you',  do you know who I am pointing at?  I momentarily confused who 'you' is in the sentence also.   No worries.  I am not trying to insult. DETAILED COMMENTS Are  EXCELLENT


----------

